# 3000 Mark



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats PDX Doug on Hitting the 3000 Mark
Way to good Doug you the man
















Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Amazing


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads Doug on the milestone of 3000 post!!!

Thank you for your knowledge, insight, and humor.

Keep up the good work!!!

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ten more days 'til you hit that 3500 mark....way to go doug.

Tim


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*Congratulations Doug, Keep up the great posts!!! *


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Certainly can't have him coming home and printing this thread for his Outbackers Scrapbook without WOLFIE being represented (just in case he doesn't see the other 2 threads) Besides...ups my count, doesn't it!
















Doug, I'm sure I'm not alone in thanking you for sharing your wisdom, patience, humor, goodwill, and friendship. Thanks for all I've already learned from you, Professor....and for all that I won't even know I know until I'm 100 miles from civilization and - IT - happens. Not only will I know what IT is - but I'm even likely to know what to do about IT !

Perhaps some day I'll get to shake you hand but, until then
Happy Trails to you!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Doug who?

HA! JK Doug! Some people make this a fun place to hang out. You are one of them. Keep up the good work.

Have fun in your travels.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX

Keep them coming even if they are moving backwards









3000 Posts!!!!



























































Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What can I say that you haven t already said yourself









The only thing that slows you down is camping, here s to hoping you do a lot this season.

Congradulations to a BIG DOG.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Doug,

Congrats on making it to the 3000 mark. Does that make you a Great Dane (a big, big dog?)









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go Doug!!

You're posts are always a pleasure to read. Either great information or a nice stab at Thor or Wolfwood..









I'm one of the lucky ones that have actually had the fortune to meet you and your family and itâ€™s my pleasure to continue these trips in the future.


----------

